# Wives



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

God tells us that when we get married, we become one with our wives. He also instructs us to love our wives just as Christ loved the church and gave himself for her. Let's face it, our wives have put up with us for a long time - I know mine has. Also remember that marriage was instituded by God. Marriage is sacred and that is how God intended it to be. As men, we need reminders to show our love to our wives for some reason. I know it's not because we don't love our wives, we are just programmed different. It's the small things that make a difference. Maybe just saying "I love you." Maybe an unexpected gift/flowers? Or a good hug. Glory to God.


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm blessed. Over 22 years ago God gave me a proverbs 31 woman.....and she can cook!


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow! Same here...it will be 23 years this November for me. Praise God!


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)

I am blessed with 35 years with my beautiful wife. And yes the Bible says a good wife who can find. So if the Lord blessed you with one then continually thank Him for her and also lay down you life for her as Christ did for the Church. She is not below you, she is your help mate.


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Jiggin Junkie said:


> I am blessed with 35 years with my beautiful wife. And yes the Bible says a good wife who can find. So if the Lord blessed you with one then continually thank Him for her and also lay down you life for her as Christ did for the Church. She is not below you, she is your help mate.


Congrats on 35 years jiggin junkie - that is a great testimony. That truly is amazing. And amen to your your post brother!


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you and congratulations to you as well. It is only by Gods grace we have made it this far, because as you know times do indeed get tough in a marriage and the true test is if you are committed or not. God is merciful and abounding in steadfast love. He truely gave me a big blessing when He found my wife for me.


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

Praise the Lord God knows what we needed in a wife. in my case especially. _I speak from my own experience._


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)

melvinrod said:


> Praise the Lord God knows what we needed in a wife. in my case especially. _I speak from my own experience._


That is true in all cases. If we will yeild our will to Him and let Him give us the spouse He has for us. It is far better than anything we can dredge up.
Here is what I am referring to. This song is awesome.

Johnny Ramirez and Jaci Velasquez

Lord, You know my heart
And all my desires
And the secret things I'll never tell
Lord, You know them well

Though I may be young
I see and understand
That at times like sheep we go astray
And things get out of hand

Chorus:
So I promise to be true to You
To live my life in purity
As unto You
*Waiting for the day
When I hear You say
Here is the one I have created
Just for you
*
Until then, O Lord
I will be content
Knowing that true love
Will come someday
It will only come from You

Cause I have seen the suffering
That loneliness can cause
When we choose to give our love away
Without a righteous cause


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Jigging Junkie that is a nice song. And you guys are right that God knows exactly what he is doing when he blessed us with a good wife. When I hug my wife, I can just feel that we were meant for each other. Thank you Jesus!


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Going on 42 years here. I wouldn't trade my wife for a new fishing pole and a good hunting dog. GOD does know what he is doing!

GOD Bless,
John


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

jdipper1 said:


> Going on 42 years here. I wouldn't trade my wife for a new fishing pole and a good hunting dog. GOD does know what he is doing!
> 
> GOD Bless,
> John


WoW!! But does she feel the same way? :slimer:


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)

Congratulations jdipper1 as well. Quite a monumental accomplishment in todays microwave society.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Jiggin Junkie said:


> Congratulations jdipper1 as well. Quite a monumental accomplishment in todays microwave society.


x2


----------



## Topgun95 (May 12, 2011)

I married mine twice. Lol. If you've read one of my earlier comments, you will get it. Anyway, with the two added together gives us 13 yrs this November19th. God had a plan for us. not in our time, but his! Glory be to God.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Topgun95 said:


> I married mine twice. Lol. If you've read one of my earlier comments, you will get it. Anyway, with the two added together gives us 13 yrs this November19th. God had a plan for us. not in our time, but his! Glory be to God.


Topgun that is amazing how God works. Thanks for sharing that bro. It is awesome that you will have 13 years together. God is good.


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

This is jdipper's wife, and yes, she does feel the same. Best thing that ever happened to me!


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

22 years of bliss as of 3/9. (tomorrow)


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

jdipper1 said:


> This is jdipper's wife, and yes, she does feel the same. Best thing that ever happened to me!


Amen to that! May God continue to bless both of you.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Bozo said:


> 22 years of bliss as of 3/9. (tomorrow)


Congrats Bozo! Happy anniversary. Seems like a lot of people are at 22 just like myself.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

It is nice to know that there are other couples out there that have stayed together for 20 years. 19 years of blessings have been fun. I can honestly say, it would not change it for the world. God has blessed us more than I can ever imagine. When I was not looking, we were set up on a blind date and have never been apart. Divorce has never been and will ever be an option. Marriage is a covenant, not a contract. Without Christ in both of our lives it would have never worked out like it has. God is good and if it is his will, we will see plenty more. Bless everybody, this warms my heart.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

30 years today! She has a treat coming for putting up with me for this long.lol


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Congrats Melon! Wives are a blessing from God.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Seeker said:


> It is nice to know that there are other couples out there that have stayed together for 20 years. 19 years of blessings have been fun. I can honestly say, it would not change it for the world. God has blessed us more than I can ever imagine. When I was not looking, we were set up on a blind date and have never been apart. *Divorce has never been and will ever be an option. Marriage is a covenant, not a contract. Without Christ in both of our lives it would have never worked out like it has. God is good and if it is his will, we will see plenty more. Bless everybody, this warms my heart*.


Very well said Seeker. And on top of that, I know my kids feel secure when they know that mommy & daddy love each other. When I hug & kiss my wife, I can see the way my kids look at us and smile. They even come over to us and give us big hugs. God is good.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Seeker said:


> It is nice to know that there are other couples out there that have stayed together for 20 years. 19 years of blessings have been fun. I can honestly say, it would not change it for the world. God has blessed us more than I can ever imagine. When I was not looking, we were set up on a blind date and have never been apart. Divorce has never been and will ever be an option. Marriage is a covenant, not a contract._* Without Christ in both of our lives it would have never worked out like it has*_. God is good and if it is his will, we will see plenty more. Bless everybody, this warms my heart.


Amen!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Fish&Chips said:


> Very well said Seeker. And on top of that, I know my kids feel secure when they know that mommy & daddy love each other. When I hug & kiss my wife, I can see the way my kids look at us and smile. They even come over to us and give us big hugs. God is good.


Know as "GROUP HUGS" in our home. Amen to that. Both of mine do the same thing. I will tell you though, if we disagree on anything, both of mine take on a totally different personality and and it is very obvious they feel uncomfortable. That happens ever so often but we are not perfect. I look at it like this, make up time is fun.. :dance:


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)

Fish&Chips said:


> Very well said Seeker. And on top of that, I know my kids feel secure when they know that mommy & daddy love each other. When I hug & kiss my wife, I can see the way my kids look at us and smile. They even come over to us and give us big hugs. God is good.


And that is precisely what I meant the other day. You are teaching every day of your life. What exactly are you teaching? By your outward affection to your wife the kids see a microcosm of the Lord Jesus and how He loves us. God is indeed good. That is why do as I say not as I do never works. They are reading you like a book.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Jiggin Junkie said:


> And that is precisely what I meant the other day. You are teaching every day of your life. What exactly are you teaching? By your outward affection to your wife the kids see a microcosm of the Lord Jesus and how He loves us. God is indeed good. That is why do as I say not as I do never works. They are reading you like a book.


Bingo! You are spot on!


----------

